# FR: (ne pas) penser que + mode



## emilymonster

If I said 'she thinks she is, for example, an apple', would I use the subjunctive e.g. Is it:

elle pense qu'elle *soit *une pomme
or
elle pense qu'elle *est* une pomme ?

As a question therefore, 'do you think you are an apple', would it be:

penses-tu que tu *sois *une pomme
or
penses-tu que tu *es* un pomme?

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the thread FR: (ne pas) croire que + mode.


----------



## guylearningfrench

With penser in plain form you want the indicative. In the negative it's the subjunctive (which is common); in the interrogative I was taught it is the subjunctive as well, but this seems much less common and some francos have even suggested to me that it is wrong, so...hope this helps.


----------



## Rootsie

Hi

I don;t think you use the subjunctive. You only use it with penser if it is negative. For example: Elle ne pense pas qu'elle soit une pomme.

Hope that Helps


----------



## Markus

I agree with guylearningfrench; I also learned in school to use the subjunctive in the interrogative, but I rarely hear it in actual use.


----------



## jetman

I was taught that if the two clauses contain the same subject you must change the sentence using an infinitive.

Elle se croit être une pomme.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Markus

Elle croit être une pomme  (pas de _se_)

However this is another rule that is often broken in spoken French, you will hear French natives saying sentences like _je pense que je vais_... or _je pense que je suis..._ all the time.

My personal opinion is that it is more okay to break the rule when speaking in the first or second person than when speaking in the third, as there is no room for confusion. For example :

Je crois que je suis une pomme (subject 1 : me, subject 2 : me)
Elle croit qu'elle est une pomme (subject 1 : she, subject 2 : she. But is it the same girl?)


----------



## guylearningfrench

I have heard that one too, but it seems to be as neglected as the subjunctive with penser in the interrogative, if not more.

---or what Markus beat me to above.


----------



## dnldnl

So, in written French, would it be acceptable to use both the subjunctive and the indicative when the verb _penser_ is the predicate in an interrogative sentece? Or is the subjunctive the only gramatically correct option?


----------



## agueda

Bonjour!
I learned that after "que" one should use a subjunctive for the following verb...
I'm wondering if the rule applies to the sentence below:
"Je ne pense pas qu'elle était très proche à sa mère."

Should it be: "Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit très proche à sa mère."?

Merci!


----------



## david314

That's a really good question & I believe that it all depends on whether you have a *doubt* when you say,_ I don't think that..._

-I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Shuch

"Je ne pense pas qu'elle était très proche _*de *_sa mère." is past tense: "i don't think she was that close to her mother (_in the past)_"
"Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit très proche _*de *_sa mère." is present tense: "i don't think she is that close to her mother (_at the moment)_"


----------



## Crimp

Agueda,

There are a couple of things here:

1. "que" after a verb doesn't always generate the subjunctive; for example, “j’espère que”, “je pense que” and “je crois que” _never _do (and there are loads of other verbs that behave like this).

2. In the example that you give, however, you _must_ use the subjunctive because of the doubt that’s expressed: you’re talking about a hypothetical situation, one that you don’t believe has any basis in reality. Therefore, “soit” is the correct form.

The imperfect subjunctive (“fût”) would virtually never be used nowadays – even many educated French people hardly know how to form this mood of the verb. The context in which the sentence occurs would probably make it clear that you were referring to the past, but if it didn’t you could add something like “à cette époque-là (“at that time”).

If you have any other problems with the subjunctive, let me know.


----------



## agueda

Oh, so I should use "soit" in this case even if I'm talking about the past... and yes, I was actually considering using "fût" in that sentence, so you corrected me in advance 
Thanks very much for your explanations. I'll contact you when I have more questions on the subjunctives. Thanks again! :-D

agueda


----------



## geostan

agueda said:


> Should it be: "Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit très proche à sa mère."?


Obviously "soit" is not possible if the subordinate reference is to the past. There's nothing else in the sentence that can express this. I suspect some would say "était". But there is another possibility.

Je ne pense pas qu'elle ait été très proche à sa mère.

The past subjunctive may be used when it is necessary to show a past idea when the introductory verb is in the present.

Cheers!



Crimp said:


> The imperfect subjunctive (“fût”) would virtually never be used nowadays – even many educated French people hardly know how to form this mood of the verb.


Not true. If they are educated, they know how to form the "tense" of that mood.


----------



## david314

Source: The Ultimate French Verb Practice & Review 

The verbs *penser* & croire...when _negative_, are followed by a subordinate clause in the *subjunctive. *When _affirmative_...followed by the *indicative*.

" Je ne pense pas qu'il *revienne*. " (subjunctive)

 -attention, please-

In formal language the* indicative* is *also* possible after the negative of *penser* & croire. _This conveys that the speaker is really sure _(_he has no doubt_) _about the action_ of the subordinate clause.

" Je ne pense pas qu'il *reviendra* "

This is the point that I was referring to in my first post, and I am assuming that it applies to the past subjunctiv as well.


----------



## geostan

david314 said:


> In formal language the* indicative* is *also* possible after the negative of *penser* & croire. […] " Je ne pense pas qu'il *reviendra* "


This is more likely to occur when the subordinate verb is referring to the future. It wouldn't be the case if the present tense were the issue. And as I said earlier, the imperfect will probably be said by persons wanting to avoid using the past subjunctive (ait été).

Cheers!


----------



## maybe4ever

does je pense que, require the subjunctive?

as in

je pense que elle me aime.

je pense que vous me aimiez.


----------



## francais_espanol

the subjunctive is not required when using « penser que »


----------



## Benoît abroad

Actually there's no subjonctive in your two examples:

"je pense qu'elle m'aime" --> présent de l'indicatif
"je pense que vous m'aimiez" --> imparfait de l'indicatif


----------



## Nickel

Hello, I always have trouble knowing when to apply le subjonctif, so I was wondering if someone could tell me if this sentence makes sense:

"Pour moi, j'ai grandi dans la présence d'une télévision, alors je ne pense pas que la télévision soit un problème. Mais, j'espère que les parents surveillent ce que les enfants regardent."

thanks!


----------



## Gil

Si tu commences avec une principale négative comme:


> je ne pense pas que


la décision est facile: subjonctif.
Il y a d'autres cas plus compliqués.
Réjouissons-nous qu'il y en ait des simples.


----------



## papillon172

Bonjour!

Here's the sentence:
 " ...mais je pense qu'ils ne soient pas importants dans cette case." 
Should I use the subjunctive in this case or just the present tense?  

Merci en avance


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonsoir,

"Je pense que" + indicatif: "Je pense qu'ils ne sont pas importants..."


----------



## arundhati

You should use subjonctive if you use "je ne pense pas..." :
"Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient important..."
By the way if by "dans cette case" you want to say "in this case", you should say "dans ce cas".


----------



## dh123

okay, so my french is a little rusty and i was wondering if after i say 
je pense que.. i would use subjonctif? or would it just be normal?


----------



## Lucky19

Je pense que => indicatif.

Je pense que tu devrais faire ça.

Je pense que tu n'aurais pas dû dire ça.


----------



## Matcauthon

Ok, so everyone agrees on the following sentences:

Elle pense qu'il veut manger le pomme  (penser que + indicative)

Elle ne pense pas qu'il veuille manger le pomme.  (ne pas penser que + subjunctive)

BUT!  It seems to me that this thread has not decided which of the below sentences is right, formally (I think everyone also agrees that Francophones say both when speaking):

1) Pense-t-elle qu'il veut manger le pomme?  (indicative?)

OR

2) Pense-t-elle qu'il veuille manger le pomme?  (subjunctive?)

I was taught (in high school) that #2 was right. In university, one of my teachers corrected my test so that "Pensez-vous que" was followed by the indicative.

Does anyone know which one of the two examples is formally accepted?
(provided I didn't mess up anything else)


----------



## Maître Capello

You can use either mood in this case.

_Pense-t-elle qu'il *veut* manger la pomme ?_ 

_Pense-t-elle qu'il *veuille* manger la pomme ?_


----------



## temple09

Hi,

I have been reviewing a list of French sentences which has been placed on the net in order to allow people to practise their construction of sentences. However, I have come across the following -

"je ne pense pas que ce pays soit dangereux. vous pouvez y aller sans crainte"

With the translation being -

"I don’t think that country is dangerous: you can go there without fear"


What is puzzling me is the use of the subjunctive, since I was lead to believe that "penser que" leads to the infinitive and not the subjunctive. Am I missing something, or have a spotted a mistake in the list?


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

affirmative : penser que + indicative : je pense que ce pays est sûr.
negative : ne pas penser que + subjonctive : je ne pense pas que ce pays soit sûr.
interrogative : penser que + subjonctive : penses-tu que ce pays soit sûr ?


----------



## temple09

...actually, probably a daft question, but I assume that the combination of interrogative and neggative uses the subjunctive also?

pense-tu que ce pays ne soit pas sûr?


----------



## Lacuzon

Absolutely!


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Avec les verbes "penser, croire etc." dans les questions, est-ce que le subjonctif s'emploie avec "inversion" ainsi que la structure "est-ce que" ?

Ex. "Pensez-vous qu'il vienne ?"
"Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il vienne ?"

Je crois avoir appris que dans ces cas, le subjonctif ne s'utilise que dans l'interrogation avec inversion et non pas "est-ce que"... est-ce que c'est vrai ?

Merci !


----------



## lamy08

baosheng said:


> Ex. "Pensez-vous qu'il vienne ?"
> "Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il vienne ?"


 _Pensez-vous qu'il vienne/qu'il viendra?_
_Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il viendra?_

On peut essayer avec un autre verbe:
_Pensez-vous qu'il fasse froid?_
_Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il fait froid?_

Présent ou futur, cela dépend du contexte.


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour la confirmation !

Est-ce qu'on peut donc dire que c'est une faute de dire "Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il vienne" ? Le subjonctif n'est pas employé ici à cause de la forme/structure "est-ce que", n'est-ce pas ? (tandis qu'avec inversion, c'est bien possible)


----------



## lamy08

Oui, c'est une faute. 
_Est-ce que vous pensez/croyez qu'il viendra/va venir ? (futur +/- proche)_
_Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il vient seul ou avec sa petite amie?_

Mais d'autres verbes peuvent se mettre au subjonctif après "est-ce que". Je pense à _souhaiter:_

_Est-ce que vous souhaitez qu'il vienne ? _


----------



## flyingcabbage

Je suis désolée d'ouvrir de nouveau ce fil, mais je veux demander un autre question sur l'interrogatif.

Mon prof nous a dit qu'il faut utiliser le subjontif et nous avons donné cet exemple:
_Pensez-vous qu'il *soit* possible qu'une femme devienne Présidente de la République_?

Mais je viens de faire quelques exercices en ligne qui m'indiquent que j'ai tort de l'utiliser dans cet exemple:
_Est-ce que tu crois que tes parents *veuillent* acheter la nouvelle voiture?_ et le site Web l'a corrigée avec _"...que tes parents *voudront* acheter..."._

Vous avez indiqué (^) que les deux sont acceptables, mais est-ce un est plus formel ou plus "correcte" grammatiquement?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## jann

Many students of French are taught the following rule (which is doubtless more black-and-white in the classroom than in real life): _penser que, croire que, _and _espérer que_ are followed by the subjunctive in _une phrase négative_ or in _une question affirmative avec inversion_.  But they are followed by the indicative in all other structures.

_Est-ce que_ questions are neither negative declarations nor affirmative questions with inversion... so they stay in the indicative. This is surely the rule that was being applied in the answer key for the interactive website.


----------



## flyingcabbage

Ah, I see. I didn't have an example with "_est-ce que_" in my notes, I just assumed all questions were the same. So you would say "_Est-ce que tu penses qu'il le *fera*_?" but "_Penses-tu qu'il le *fasse*_"? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Icetrance

Salut!

Avec "est-ce que", on est obligé d'employer l'indicatif. Par contre, avec l'inversion, les deux modes sont convenables, malgré une petite nuance rajoutée avec l'emploi du subjonctif. Mais le problème, s'il y en a un, est que la distinction entre indicatif et subjonctif ne se fait vraiment pas dans l'exemple présenté ici, surtout pas dans la langue de tous les jours (la majorité des gens, je dirais). Mais dans la littérature et par ceux et celles bien instruits (lol), il y en a une qui peut se faire (pas toujours hyper nette): l'inversion avec le subjonctif semble signifier que le demandeur de la question imagine mal une réponse affirmative. Considérons donc l'exemple de "penses-tu qu'il vienne?" où le demandeur aurait de gros doutes sur la venue de qui que ce soit, et du coup, s'étonnerait à ce que la personne adressée réponde par "oui" et non par "non". L'indicatif, justement, ne donnerait pas cette nuance car il ne fait que rendre la question bien neutre (sans aucune nuance affective).

Bien souvent dans les cas dits "facultatifs" du subjonctif, faire le choix ne se vit pas sans réflexion (si on veut s'éloigner de ce qui vient spontanément à l'esprit) car les nuances apportées ne sont pas claires comme de l'eau du rocher (comme c'est plus le cas en espagnol, si je ne me trompe). Et franchement, c'est depuis toujours être censé comme cela: c'est à vous de décrypter!


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Avec "est-ce que", on est obligé d'employer l'indicatif.


 Non, pas du tout. Pourquoi y aurait-il une différence de mode entre la question posée avec _est-ce que_ et celle avec l'inversion? 

_Est-ce que tu penses vraiment qu'il *est* incapable d'être patient?_  / _Est-ce que tu penses vraiment qu'il *soit* incapable d'être patient?_ 
_Penses-tu vraiment qu'il *est* incapable d'être patient?_  / _Penses-tu vraiment qu'il *soit* incapable d'être patient?_


----------



## Icetrance

C'est ce qu'on peut lire dans certain livres de grammaire (celui que j'ai d'ailleurs). Mon livre dit en gros: on évite d'employer le subjonctif après "est-ce que" car le doute (et d'autres émotions impliquées) semble être moins ressenti que dans le cas avec inversion.

Dans la langue de tous les jours, on entend les deux, mais je parlais plus en termes littéraires, je suppose.


----------



## CapnPrep

Icetrance said:


> Dans la langue de tous les jours, on entend les deux, mais je parlais plus en termes littéraires, je suppose.


Au contraire, on entend rarement le subjonctif dans la langue de tous les jours avec _penser_ à l'interrogatif. La règle vaut surtout pour la langue soutenue / littéraire, qui préfère l'inversion _Penses-tu _au tour _Est-ce que tu penses_ (et qui proscrit l'interrogation sans marque syntaxique _Tu penses… ?_)


Icetrance said:


> Mon livre dit en gros: on évite d'employer le  subjonctif après "est-ce que" car le doute (et d'autres émotions  impliquées) semble être moins ressenti que dans le cas avec inversion.


Je suis d'accord qu'on peut avoir des préférences différentes selon la forme de la question, mais c'est certainement lié au niveau de langue (registre plus soutenu → plus de subjonctif). Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec l'explication basée sur le « doute ressenti ».


----------



## Icetrance

Vous ne compreniez pas ce que je disais (désolé, j'aurais dû me rendre plus clair): on entend les deux modes avec « est-ce que tu penses que...» (justement, j'ai tendance à entendre plus l'indicatif).

Oui, je suis aussi d'accord sur ce point-ci: registre plus soutenu > plus le subjonctif; mais pour ce qui est du "doute ressenti", c'est l'avis d'un auteur d'un livre de grammaire, pas forcément le mien!


----------



## Chambery90

Bonsoir, 

Si je veux écrire _I don't think I would be happy _est-ce qu'il me faudra un subjonctif même si c'est au conditionnel? 

_Je ne pense pas que je serais contente_ ou _je ne pense pas que je sois contente.


_​Merci d'avance .


----------



## david314

I believe that the conditional tense would be correct in your case, but let's wait for a native to chime in.


----------



## Feebar

Bonsoir à tous
A student of mine is describing a cartoon on the dangers of drugs and she's said, 'je sais que les gens ont besoin de comprendre les dangers de la drogue, mais je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée serait efficace...' My instinct was to correct 'serait' to 'soit', but must the subjunctive always follow 'je ne pense pas que' if the meaning is slightly different? Je vous serais bien reconnaissante si vous pouviez m'aider.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

I don't think so. I think the conditional is quite possible.


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

Actually both are correct.

If you use "soit", it kind of suggests the cartoon is already used, but you don't think it *is* useful.

If you use "serait", it kind of suggests the cartoon is not used yet, but you don't think it *would be* useful (if it were used).

"Soit" is subjonctive mode, it is real. "Serait" is conditional, it is an hypothesis.

Cheers


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Jeanne75. Anyway, note that the indicative would be a third possibility.

_Je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée *serait* efficace_ → a condition is implied (_si on la distribuait, si on décidait d'en faire une, si elle existait_, etc.)
_Je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée *soit* efficace_ → statement about the present or future with some doubts
_Je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée *est* efficace_ → assertive statement about the present
_Je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée *sera* efficace_ → assertive statement about the future


----------



## econo

Bonsoir,

J'ai entendu la phrase suivante dans les informations à la télé suisse, "Je ne pense pas que les communes seraient..."

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise le conditionnel ici et non pas le subjonctif?

Merci d'avance

econo


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

sans doute pace que le sens l'impose. La phrase et son contexte rendent-ils compte de quelque chose qui pourrait arriver (conditionnel), ou parle-t-on de l'état actuel des communes (subjonctif)?

Merci de nous donner la phrase complète et le contexte.


----------



## econo

Merci de votre réponse Michelvar.

Le contexte est la baisse de la fiscalité des entreprises en Suisse dont les communes ne sont pas contentes.
Le conditionnel va très bien dans le texte et implique une incertitude dans les actions que les communes vont prendre.
Je croyais que l'utilisation du subjonctif était obligatoire après la construction "je ne pense pas que".  Evidemment j'ai eu tort.


----------



## Nino83

Vous pouvez utiliser le conditionenel aussi quand le verbe est au passé pour exprimer le future dans le passé ("Je ne pensais pas qu'ils seraient...").


----------



## Michelvar

econo said:


> Je croyais que l'utilisation du subjonctif était obligatoire après la construction "je ne pense pas que".


Ce qui est vrai, c'est que l'indicatif présent n'est pas autorisé. Ensuite, on a le choix entre le subjonctif, ou les autres temps permettant d'adapter au sens.


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

I do think that the indicative present is ok in some circomstances. Maître Capello's previous answer is very helpful about the various nuances, quote :

_Je ne pense pas que cette bande dessinée *est* efficace_ → assertive statement about the present

"Je ne pense pas que les communes sont..." is fine by me - depending of the context of course.

Cheers


----------



## purplemonkey

Hello! 
In this sentence: "je ne pense pas qu'elle va arrêter facilement" Am I supposed to use the subjonctif of aller? 
The sentence would be "je ne pense pas qu'elle aille arrêter facilement"
Is this correct? It sounds weird to me :s


----------



## Maître Capello

Both modes are possible after _ne pas penser que_. However, we barely use the futur proche in the subjunctive, at least in common speech. So we would use the indicative in your example:

_Je ne pense pas qu'elle va arrêter facilement. _


----------



## matbquick

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite question. J'ai vu des phrases comme celles-ci -->

"Je n'ai pas pensé que cela changerait quelque chose"

J'avais compris qu'on doit utiliser le subjonctif avec penser dans une phrase negative? Est-ce que c'est possible de utiliser l'imparfait ou le conditionelle dans tel phrase?

Merci en avance de votre aide!!
Matt


----------



## Maître Capello

That phrase is perfectly correct. Note that the subjunctive is not appropriate in this case because there is no uncertainty. You are indeed saying that you didn't think it *would* change anything.


----------



## matbquick

Thank you Maître Capello.

This now makes it clear. It seems the choice of subjunctive is even more nuanced than I realised!! Previously tutors have insisted that if you use penser or croire in the negative then it is automatically the subjunctive. I guess it is something you just have to develop a "feel" for.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## traherne

Désolé de ressusciter ce fil, mais hier j'ai vu la phrase *"Je ne pense pas qu'il croit à ce qu'il dit"*. D'abord j'ai imaginé qu'il s'agissait d'un erreur, "croit" et "croie" ayant la même prononciation, mais Google donne plus d'un million et demi de résultats pour "je ne pense pas qu'il croit" tandis que "je ne pense pas qu'il croie" n'en a que 150 mille. Se pourrait-il que l'immense majorité ait tort? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Matcauthon

J'imagine que Jann a raison... 


			
				Jann said:
			
		

> Many students of French are taught the following rule _(which is  doubtless more black-and-white in the classroom than in real life_ [emphasis added]



Remember that one of the main subjunctive rules stated more generally, is that the subjunctive indicates doubt or uncertainty. In English, "I think that he has black hair" can be a way of showing that you aren't certain (ie, you have doubt) that his hair is black. In French, I've gotten the sense that "je pense qu'il a des cheveux noirs" indicates less doubt than in English... though I am not a francophone and cannot absolutely verify this. However, if this is true, then one might suppose that using "je ne pense pas que" simply increases the likelihood that a Francophone is expressing doubt. Therefore a simplified rule _would_ be that "ne penser pas que" goes with subjunctive. However, a more nuanced rule would recognise that this is only true if the context or speaker is indicating doubt.

I further suppose that when you want to deny someone's belief in something and be certain about it, it is rather awkward to put the negative on the second verb: "je pense qu'il ne croit pas à ce qu'il dit" seems awkward. Contrast that with "je ne pense pas qu'il croit à ce qu'il dit". I believe these have the same meaning (ie "I am fairly certain" (lack of doubt) "that he doesn't believe what you say"), and yet the second one seems less awkward.


----------



## lovecoffee

Hi,

I'm getting a bit confused over how to translate the sentence 'I do not think that I would have liked to live in this time'.

My attempt starts with 'Je ne pense pas que j'aie aimais vivre dans cette période' - I know je ne pense pas que takes subjunctive, but I'm getting pretty confused over how to use the subjunctive and the conditional together in one sentence!

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

No, here you need the past conditional like in English. Actually, _ne pas penser que_ doesn't necessarily take the subjunctive.

_Je ne pense pas que j'*aurais aimé* vivre à cette époque._


----------



## La Compte de Monte-Cristo

So after having read this monster thread, my conclusion is: if it's negative and you are talking about the present, you should use the present subjunctive not the present indicative. But as the imperfect subjunctive isn't used, when using any other tense after the initial _je ne pense pas que_​ (imperfect, conditional, future etc) you should keep the verb in the same form as you would if the sentence were positive. Am I right?


----------



## Icetrance

Well, not necessarily. People like Maître Capello know better than I.

I can tell you this: The French have a tendency to use the subjunctive in the dependent clause (in the situation you're describing) when you're expressing something in present tense: _Je ne pense pas qu'il soit gentil_.  But when they talk about a future event, they often use the future: _Je ne pense pas qu'il viendra_  (can use subjunctive, though, as I believe it's "most correct", but doesn't seem to be used that often)_._

I know they also say: _Je ne pensais pas qu'il viendrait _(conditional). But, I do believe that "_je ne pensais pas qu'il vienne"_ (present subjunctive) is just as correct, but less commonly used.

Same thing here, too:_ Quand je l'ai vu, je n'ai pas pensé qu'il viendrait_ (or "vienne"). And: _Je ne penserais pas qu'il viendrait (vienne)_ as well as _je n'aurais pas pensé qu'il viendrait (vienne)_.


I sure hope this helps.


----------



## Maître Capello

In the negative, I would use the subjunctive only if you still have some doubts – either about the present (e.g., _Je ne pense pas qu'il soit malade_) or about the past (e.g., _Je ne pense pas qu'il ait été malade_).

If you need the imparfait instead of the passé composé, you should use the indicative mode (e.g., _Je ne pense pas qu'il était malade_).

In all the other examples you mentioned, Icetrance, I'd only use the indicative or conditional.


----------



## emilyu12

Hello,
I understand that 'je ne pense pas que' requires a subjunctive, but how would that work in this sentence?

'Si Kylian Mbappé n'avait pas fait partie de l'équipe, je ne pense pas que Les Bleus aurait gagné.'

Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour Emily,

No... "_penser que_" is not necessarily used with subjunctive.
It can induce either an indicative or a conditionnal clause.
Here, you have a past conditionnal.

NB. "Les Bleus aurai*en*t gagné".


----------



## Gemsh

Apologies if I’m putting this on the wrong thread. I read: « Ils ne pensent pas qu’ils sont meilleurs que les autres », and « il ne pense pas qu’il a toujours raison ». Would the reason for the indicative be that the sentences are referring to the people’s opinions, and not discussing the probability of something happening (or not happening)?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both modes are possible in those two examples. The indicative most likely implies those people don't have any doubts, but the exact reason for choosing the indicative over the subjunctive depends on the full context.


----------



## Gemsh

Thanks a lot. Yes, I think these are statements, rather than discussing a possibility. You’ve answered my question!


----------



## mischa

Bonjour,
Je sais bien que 'je ne pense pas que' exige le subjonctif, mais est-ce que le futur simple est aussi possible? 

Par exemple.... je ne pense pas que tu auras un problème.

Merci par avance de vos retours!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _ne pas penser_ n'exige certainement pas le subjonctif ; l'indicatif est également possible en fonction du contexte, selon le doute du locuteur.

En l'occurrence, le futur simple (indicatif) est certainement possible et naturel dans votre exemple.


----------

